# Hockey puck door locks without drilling holes in the van.



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

http://slicklocks.com/


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

I use the slicllocks and the Electronic *Deadbolt Locks* on my van:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

I almost forgot to mention, the guy that designed the slicklock is a owner of a HVAC company. 

http://www.airtigers.com/


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

just ordered a combo set, from inlad 189 with zero tax and free shipping, well worth it in my opinion :thumbsup:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Great find Mr.Conner! 

As my friend Jebediah says..... ye Rockith !


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> just ordered a combo set, from inlad 189 with zero tax and free shipping, well worth it in my opinion :thumbsup:


It's worth every penny!!


----------

